# Start a B&B in Cape Town with family?



## yiaar (Sep 8, 2007)

We are seriously considering emigrating to SA, but reading through some of the posts in this forum gives me the creeps...

Can anybody give any advice on what it would be like for us to start a Bed & Breakfast in Cape Town (or to buy an existing one)? What I would appreciate is any serious opinions on:

1) Crime. 
Is it as bad as it seems on these forums, or is that just because this sounds good in the media?
What would our day look like, security-wise? (Read stories of armed response, gangs on Table Mountain, HIV-rapes, etc...)


2) Bureaucracy/Corruption/Inefficiency etc.
How frustrating is it to deal with the 'necessary' evils in SA?

3) Schools
How is the SA school system? (I went to school there when there was caning, can remember a very oppressive school-regime that still can give me the shivers)

4) Life in general (Cape Town)
How is it actually living in Cape Town? Yes, the views and beaches are great, but what it it like to get about there, go shopping, bring the kids to school etc? Is there anything 'strange' about living in CT that would be worth mentioning?


I would really like to hear your HONEST views. I need to know if we are possibly getting into something that we will regret later on...


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

Until recently I lived in Cape Town all my life. Cape Town is safer than other places in SA but like any city you have to be aware of where you are and what's going on around you - one would not walk alone thru parts of any city in the world and that same caution applies here. I don't believe the crime is as bad as the media suggests which tends to dramatise things. Capetonians tend to be cliquey & a bit hard to make friends with. Schools - cont-

The school system is ok - no more canings anyway but I'd recommend private over model C if you can afford it. Beaurocracy is the same the world over. Despite a fair amount of corruption it tends not to affect day to day interactions - I wouldn't recommend trying to bribe a traffic officer for example. Corruption is more along the lines of lining your pockets with government money or getting your aunty / uncle / cousin a job. Some things are cont-

Frustrating to deal with but I don't believe they are much different from dealing with any gov. dept. anywhere in the world. Getting around isn't too bad - rush hour is rush hour - not as clogged as LA or London though. As for opening a B & B that is where I'd advise caution. There are so many already. Do your research carefully before committing to a business venture like that. Buying an existing business may be better but get the books checked.

Security is what you want to make of it. Some people live in siege mode - high walls, spikes, bars, alarms, armed response. That is not the norm and s.what extreme. Lock up, alarm, burglar bars + being aware! are enuf ie don't open your door to a strange man, stop next to someone loitering suspiciously at the traffic lights and so on. Common sense is still the best crime prevention tool. Hope this helps. I'm happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, xi0li. I visited Capetown back in 1983, when I lived in South Africa, and it really was beautiful. Thank you for all of the information and advice.


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanx for the welcome Sylvia. Sorry my advice was in multiple posts but I am using a mobile so limits my text per post.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Xi0li and welcome to the forum. I took the liberty of merging your posts. Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh no problem - thanx - as I said I'm using a mobile so text limited to 450 char per post. Bit frustrating when you have a lot to say. But hey we manage. Lol teaches you to be succinct. Seriously though I'm happy to answer questions re SA. My view is perhaps more moderate than some but I have a more positive view of life here than some.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like I should use a mobile for general conversation. My husband would probably appreciate it if I was a bit more succinct.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Yiaar, you wanted some honest opinions and I believe that the previous posters really were being honest. Now for *my* honest view: I think the crime in South Africa really *is* as bad as the media portrays it to be. I would agree that crime in CT is not as hairy as in Joburg. I was born and bred in South Africa....I have lived in both Joburg and Cape Town.

This is such a hot topic...it's like where do I even begin???!!! I left South Africa for Australia 8 months ago and I am so glad not to be living in fear any longer. The thing is though, that you can ask my mother who is still in SA as I type and she would hotly disagree with me...that's why I say that the other posters were being honest in their feelings. It's almost like there are two types of South Africans: those who can accept the crime and feel like they can successfully avoid it (and they seem genuinely fine for example, my mom) and there are those like yours truly who just can't take it. I really think it depends on the individual's personality. I am an extremely cautious person by nature...my mother is much bolder and thrives on the excitement of South Africa....for me it's just too frightening. 

I do have to stress that South Africa is THE most beautiful, gorgeous, lush country ever. I can't compare its beauty, its colours, the flora with any other place. Oh, I do miss that aspect. It's breath-takingly beautiful. I sometimes wish that my fellow-Aussies could just go and see how beautiful it is....I think they'd be shocked.

Another thing to consider is where you are in life....like do you have young children? That's why I left...I wanted my child to have a proper childhood. I feel that she got what I hoped for in Australia and then some!! I am a much happier, less stressed person now. Oh yes, you mentioned you are worried about the schools so you must have kids. Well the schools do NOT cane any longer....it's totally against the law now. They are still pretty strict but nowhere new like it used to be. Also, there are still some really good public schools out there...they are few and far between but they DO exist.

Ask yourself if you have a strong psyche...what I mean by this is: can you stand to hear very disturbing things on the news every night and over a LONG period of time???? Really...to me this is important. It can wear the strongest person down. If you don't have kids or they are already grown then SA can be the most exciting place to be. 

Hey, I can I just be honest here? I am trying very hard to give a balanced view but I am finding it extremely difficult to type the words that it might be a good decision. Sorry. There I said it. I'll not remove the above stuff because I know that my friends who I left behind did feel like this....so I know it is possible to be genuinely happy in South Africa. I guess it's just not for me : -( I'm sorry....I feel so bad saying these things about the most beautiful land in the world, but it's just the way I feel. 

Lastly, it really depends on which country you are in right now. Like if you're considering moving from the States or Australia or England I would say please don't!!!! If it's a country that's also in trouble then SA could be an excellent move.

I willl apologise in advance for any diehards out there who I've offended. And sorry mom, if you're reading this.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Just forgot to comment on your question on inefficiency - It's very weird, my beloved South Africa.....the South African Reciever of Revenue (Tax) is super efficient but then when you want to do a simple thing like call MTN (a cell phone company) to cancel a contract they put you on hold for 45 minutes and then when you do get to talk to someone they really obvioulsy haven't been trained properly. Let me tell you, it can get highly frustrating. But then the next day you'll get the slickest service that's comparable with a 1st world country. South Africa is super convenient in every way. Just be warned about Home Affairs...hoo boy.....queues delux...unsafe feeling while you are in those queues. Ugh. I am sighing because SA is really like a coin - it has two sides....one being the best and the other being the pitts. The shopping malls are to die for...your wife will loooove Woolworths the clothing store. I miss that the most....aaaah Woolworths....boohoo! Okay enough, enough. I am going on a bit now. GOOD LUCK!!!! With whatever you decide.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you so much, Hazel, for sharing your views. It's hard to report bad things about a place you love.


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

But the truth is crime exists everywhere - I wouldn't walk thru Central Park after dark or what about the hijackings on the motorways in London recently? It's how you deal with it. The impression is that SA is some kind of weird society where decent ppl are locked behind security bars while criminals run riot & that's not true. Millions of ppl lead perfectly ordinary lives here. Yes some things aren't ideal but where in the world are they ideal?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What it comes down to is what percentage of the visitors and residents are victims of crime over time. While I've met people who tell me everybody in Jo'burg has been mugged, and that may be an exaggeration, it's not something I've ever heard about New York City or London.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Dear Hazel, you have obviously not lived in the USA listening to the endless negative news here! I can count on my two hands the times I heard positive news. (I just simply do not listen to any news or politics any more to for sanity's sake.  )

As an ex South African too, I hear you but I also need to point out even before and since you left, crime really have lessened, for e.g. Johannesburg is much safer than before too, with guarantees from the Dept of Police to really crack down on it more intensively.

I moved to the USA to be "safer". To my utmost surprise I had to find that in most of the bigger Metropole areas various crimes are far worse than in South Africa and East Africa for that matter! 

Surprise isn't it ? Salaries are so much lower here and most products are terrible quality wise compared to what we were used to in UK and SA. If you want to earn more money, go to South Africa thats for sure!
The beauty and climate are exquisite, Cape Town specifically so.

I would recommend that Yjaar go ahead and set up their B+B but on the outskirts of the city. Business is very good for B+B's or anything related to tourism in SA. If you do it before 2010 you will be even more in the pound seats.

Look on the UK forum there was someone there with years of experience in tourism in Cape Town, looking for a partner to start something similar in Cape Town SA.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Salaries are lower in the US? Or is it just that the cost of some things that South Africans take for granted are beyond the reach of most people. Maids, for instance, and gardeners.

gloken - Are you planning to move back?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Why? Should I ? 
How many individual people do you know in your neighborhood that earns the equivalent of GBP 5000 =10,087.44 USD=70,486.49 ZAR? or 120,000 ZAR for that matter? 
USA have just as much negative points as South Africa and various other countries . Why single South Africa out? 
The point I tried to bring accross is every country have crime ,for some reason some people including South Africans have the tendency to magnif magnify the "crime" and "bad" things instead of focussing on the good like Americans do. )


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

gkloken said:


> Dear Hazel, you have obviously not lived in the USA listening to the endless negative news here! I can count on my two hands the times I heard positive news. (I just simply do not listen to any news or politics any more to for sanity's sake.  )
> 
> As an ex South African too, I hear you but I also need to point out even before and since you left, crime really have lessened, for e.g. Johannesburg is much safer than before too, with guarantees from the Dept of Police to really crack down on it more intensively.
> 
> ...


gloken - See the items in red. That's why I was wondering if you planned to move back. You say that SA is just as safe as the US, has better quality goods, and that the pay is better.

I lived in Welkom. Beautiful? I think not. It is a fantastically beautiful country, but some parts of it, actually a big chunk in the center, is, shall we say, not beautiful.


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry have to disagree - perhaps the Free State isn't every one's cup of tea but it does have a beauty of it's own.

Our biggest problem here, is idiotic politicians, but that problem is universal - but ours have some unique idiosyncracies - like our dear minister of health, our ex-deputy president, oh and let's not forget our minister of foreign affairs! SIGH! Makes even George Bush seem like a genius.


----------



## Daisybeck (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business.
I've just read your post so thought I'd get in touch. If this is something that you might be interested in or if you'd just like some more information please don't hesitate to contact me.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Kind regards
Alida 01132623342
[email protected]


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

synthia said:


> gloken - See the items in red. That's why I was wondering if you planned to move back. You say that SA is just as safe as the US, has better quality goods, and that the pay is better.
> 
> I lived in Welkom. Beautiful? I think not. It is a fantastically beautiful country, but some parts of it, actually a big chunk in the center, is, shall we say, not beautiful.


USA have a much bigger area that is either desert or semi arid?!
But thanks for reminding me of how beautiful, well organized and clean Welkom really was/is! 
I lived there too . It has such lovely sidewalks, green parks and recreation areas that gets mowed regularly, the lakes with the beautiful bird life and Flamingo's .. 
The houses that are so well maintained by the mining companies, the restaurants with excellent food .... Don't you remember ?


----------



## Gudi (Feb 29, 2008)

*Cape Town is beautiful*



gkloken said:


> Dear Hazel, you have obviously not lived in the USA listening to the endless negative news here! I can count on my two hands the times I heard positive news. (I just simply do not listen to any news or politics any more to for sanity's sake.  )
> 
> As an ex South African too, I hear you but I also need to point out even before and since you left, crime really have lessened, for e.g. Johannesburg is much safer than before too, with guarantees from the Dept of Police to really crack down on it more intensively.
> 
> ...


I have lived in Cape Town for 22 years, hail from Germany and still love it.
We have travelled a lot and there is no place like Cape Town.
Yes, we have an alarm system and don't pick up hitchhikers and don't open the door to anybody but hey..I would not do that anywhere else.
We have owned and run a guesthouse (more upmarket than a B&B) for more than 12 years and never had a problem with crime from the outside.
More like employees stealing and cheating....
(SNIP)
Guesthouse owners have a fab livestyle here. Lots of help, happy guests, no problem with adjusting to Rand value as we are really in the export sector (mostly guests from overseas) and lots of time to ourselves.
Cape Town has a crime problem mostly in townships and "coloured"areas like Mitchells Plain etc. On the Atlantic Seaboard there really is no problem. Unless you leave your cell in the car etc.
Gauteng is definately different and befoe moving there, I would rather go to a warzone.
Hope this helps. 
PS. One does need to earn enough money here to live a good live. With money, you have the best healthcare, living areas, schools etc.


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Crime happens everywhere in the world. I don't think it's that safe anywhere around the world anymore. Maybe other parts of the world are not getting as much publicity (the crimes)?

Malaysia is safe, I would say but people do tend to go more violent these days - it makes me wonder why! I would say it's much safer compared to SA (from what I have read here) but I don't think it's going to stop me from moving to Cape Town or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BeautifulMystique said:


> Crime happens everywhere in the world. I don't think it's that safe anywhere around the world anymore. Maybe other parts of the world are not getting as much publicity (the crimes)?


Maybe they are not so atrocious


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Maybe they are not so atrocious


I can think of a few countries that I have visited that were more atrocious than SA... scary thoughts.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BeautifulMystique said:


> I can think of a few countries that I have visited that were more atrocious than SA... scary thoughts.


Yeah I guess. The point I was making is that if you get mugged or burgled in the UK .... you get mugged, or burgled. If you get mugged or burgled in SA then it tends to be a tad more serious from what I've read


----------

